# Stars



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Apologies if this has been raised before - I've searched but can't find an answer (probably looking in the wrong place). What are the trigger points for the stars on this forum?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

2star - 50 posts= member
3star - 250 = established member
4 star - 500 = senior member
5 star - 1500? (I'm guessing) = too much time on my hands


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, it's 1.5K And you get points deducted for swearing.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

fuck me.....


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> fuck me.....


Do I get extra points if I do?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah, a special brown "Vlastan" star


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

So, I'm halfway to being a member already, cool. So at what point did I get 1 star? Or is that free?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

you start with one star.
Did I mention you get bonus points for pointless sig pics?
Even more if you've modified the picture (e.g. orange fill).
Animated gifs, unnecessarily large images gets you even more.
And last but not least, f*****g annoying flash animations...

Sorry, this should be in the flame room.


----------

